# java im netzwerk anderen rechner runterfahren



## Alexx222 (16. Nov 2011)

hi, ich hoffe meine frage passt hier rein.

ich will mit netbeans ein programm schreiben womit ich andere rechner im netzwerk runterfahren kann.
der code um meinen lokalen rechner herunter zu fahren funktioniert und lautet:

try {
                    Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c start shutdown -s -t 30");
                } catch (IOException e) {
                    e.printStackTrace();
                }

nun hier der code womit es auch im netzwerk klappen soll aber der nicht funktioniert:

try {
                    Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c start shutdown -s -t 30 -m \\xyz");
                } catch (IOException e) {
                    e.printStackTrace();
                }

es passiert leider nichts.
wenn ich bei start -> ausführen: > shutdown -s -t 30 -m \\xyz < schreibe fährt der rechner runter nur über java eben nicht.
bin ich überhaupt auf dem richtigen weg oder muss ich das ganz anders angehen wenn es auch im netzwerk funktionieren soll?


----------



## Michael... (16. Nov 2011)

Der Backslash ist in Java ein Metazeichen, eventuell hilft:

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c start shutdown -s -t 30 -m \\\\xyz");
```


----------



## Alexx222 (16. Nov 2011)

ey du bist echt super, danke funktioniert :toll:

und da wir grad dabei sind.. ich habe noch einen fileserver zu laufen, 
mit start -> ausführen öffne ich ihn einfach indem ich  > \\file < schreibe.

wie kann ich den ordner über java öffnen?


----------



## Alexx222 (16. Nov 2011)

sorry sorry hat sich erledigt.... \\\\file sagt ja schon alles... ;-)
vielen dank!


----------

